# The Shorty Bull



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Opinions?

YouTube - shortybulls


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

They look like English Bulldogs with cropped ears to me.

They are cute,but they need a longer muzzle to breathe correctly.
I think that the Staffordshire Bull Terrier is similar, and is a well-established breed.
I would get one of those first before a shorty-bull.It looks the same(or better) ...all one needs to do is crop the ears( which is against the SBT standard.)


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

To me these are just like those doodle dogs but have a "job" in mind... i would never have one but to each his own.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

They look like English Bulldogs that drank a "BFC" of a Monster Energy Drink, LMFAO. I wonder if EB fans are pissed for trying to change their dogs, lol.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I dunno, I just saw video of some dude playing with his dogs.... got bored half way through. The dogs themselves didn't really appeal to me.


----------



## tonysommer (Sep 14, 2008)

looks like a pug on steroids lol. I think they are weird looking no way I would have one. I dont understand why someone would breed a dog like this on purpose.:hammer:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

tonysommer said:


> looks like a pug on steroids lol. I think they are weird looking no way I would have one. I dont understand why someone would breed a dog like this on purpose.:hammer:


You're right!!! They do resemble a pug, LMAO.

As far as why someone would do it, c'mon you know it's for the money. They're trying to jump ahead, and move on to the next fad.

"GET YO MONEY RIGHT!"


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Whatever they are .. could be alot of things I personally would rather own an english bulldog if I wanted this type of dog. I don't get the whole thing But I do know this type of dog is not for me


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

They are a French Bulldog to a Staffordshire Terrier


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

looks like a pug on crack!!


----------



## BREPITS (Sep 29, 2008)

I notice a lot of people want these bully dogs I have started to breed more bully pits but I don't like the freeky kind


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

BREPITS said:


> I notice a lot of people want these bully dogs I have started to breed more bully pits but I don't like the freeky kind


You and everyone else. Welcome to the bully ocean. :rain:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I like the little buggers.
If I couldn't have my giants I would have a small bull dog.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Meh, I would be to worried about the health defects with these ones. I'm sure they come at a heavy price and live shirt lives.... JMO though


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ARK_Kennel said:


> You and everyone else. Welcome to the bully ocean. :rain:


good posting!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

i guess if you can only have a small dog that might be an option, its nice taht they have the drive to do bitework and all but honestly can a 15 pound dog really do anything? you have an ankle-biter that is proven to bite ankles, lol.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

BlueBull said:


> i guess if you can only have a small dog that might be an option, its nice taht they have the drive to do bitework and all but honestly can a 15 pound dog really do anything? you have an ankle-biter that is proven to bite ankles, lol.


Is that what they weigh? They look like the size of a nice compact female APBT, which I'd take in a heartbeat.


----------



## Luv4PitBulls (Sep 21, 2008)

They look like Pit x Bulldog. Or some kind of French Bulldog mix snorting something.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

ARK_Kennel said:


> They are a French Bulldog to a Staffordshire Terrier


straight up they are frenchiy mixes.. i know people doing it. they won't admit it because their dogs are still ukc registered, but the short and wide bully's are french bulldog mixes. They don't mix english bulldogs because the mix looks bad. the heads don't turn out right. i am telling you guys for a fact, french bulldogs is what they use. There is alot of speculation on how they produce these bullies. listen to me now believe me later, frenchies add a big front, a wide frame, and a blocky head.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Mr. Bleezy said:


> straight up they are frenchiy mixes.. i know people doing it. they won't admit it because their dogs are still ukc registered, but the short and wide bully's are french bulldog mixes. They don't mix english bulldogs because the mix looks bad. the heads don't turn out right. i am telling you guys for a fact, french bulldogs is what they use. There is alot of speculation on how they produce these bullies. listen to me now believe me later, frenchies add a big front, a wide frame, and a blocky head.


It looks that way too me,nothing more than a short American bully,breed it to another larger bully and that's what you'll get,I'm not a fan but they are alright looking.if that's your thing.


----------



## gilbe-n-313 (Sep 23, 2008)

i'm not a fan...although the breed seemingly to become more popular


----------

